# Gear pics of my Arsenal



## fit4life (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## BSh036 (Jan 21, 2012)

good god are you preparing for a nuclear attack


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

That is quite a stash you got there! Impressive


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2012)

God damn bro you got me beat!!! For now lol!!! Sick dude thanks for sharing!!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

We should have a thread where we all post pics of our stash. a little friendly competition lol. im sure there is a stash thread floating around somewhere on here


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2012)

Give me a Bit and ill be close ill post it up!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Give me a Bit and ill be close ill post it up!


 
Nice. Fit's stash is looking quite healthy. Better bring out the big guns lol. i'll see if i can get a pic of my stash


----------



## fit4life (Jan 21, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> God damn bro you got me beat!!! For now lol!!! Sick dude thanks for sharing!!


Your Welcome D-L been stocking up brother.



juicespringsteen said:


> We should have a thread where we all post pics of our stash. a little friendly competition lol. im sure there is a stash thread floating around somewhere on here


Juice that would be sick brkay everyone show your arsenal! It would be great to get updated sick gear pics.


----------



## james-27 (Jan 21, 2012)

WOOWZERS! That's a stash right there.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy shit!!! that's a nice stash. hehe, now I know who to rob next.



LOL,


----------



## fit4life (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont think i'll be coming off anytime soon!  Just one cycle after another, iam trying to get bigger than a mofo.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Your Welcome D-L been stocking up brother.
> 
> Juice that would be sick brkay everyone show your arsenal! It would be great to get updated sick gear pics.


 
Alright Fit, here is a crumby pic i took real quick. I got a few more things i dont keep locked up but even with those things included i am no where near your stash. i have to give you props. I'll try to get a better pic tomorrow


----------



## rage racing (Jan 21, 2012)

Now I really cant wait til my tax return shows up. What better way to spend it then on a big pile of gear....

That looks fucking awesome.....


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks fit.. now I have to change my shorts.  Very nice to say the least.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 21, 2012)

OKAY, Juice nice stash brother. Damn you posted that fast. You have quite the selection of gears and lots of vials. i love seeing this stuff! Thanks for sharing. Lets get this thread rockin' with gear pics guys/girls.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 21, 2012)

seem to be stocked up for the next apocolypseg


----------



## brundel (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice stash. I think everyone should post up some gear porn.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 21, 2012)

Gear porn on a Saturday night


----------



## ICE WATER (Jan 21, 2012)

schwing!!!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 21, 2012)

This threads great-lol

Nice pics.


----------



## Grozny (Jan 21, 2012)

fit4life said:


>



GP u gonna love it


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)

GDI is that Wp FDA approved gear that looks nice..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 22, 2012)

Great pics. nice stock.


----------



## Xtroy (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol here's mine lol


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 22, 2012)

Is it weird that i have an erection ?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 22, 2012)

Sure dose look it makeS my muscle Twitch lol


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 22, 2012)

blazeftp said:


> Is it weird that i have an erection ?



It would be weird if you didn't.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow. So I'm not the only one who stocks up. I dont buy for "each" cycle anymore. I just stock up on different gear.  Great pics.


----------



## MadScientist (Jan 22, 2012)

fit4life said:


>


 I'm touching myself...


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh fit that is a nice stash... put the parsifals shit in the from tho!!!!lmao god i wish i could share my stash!!!!!!!!!!lol
are those pink tia dbols in the front??? anavar in there any halo???


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)

yerg said:


> Oh fit that is a nice stash... put the parsifals shit in the from tho!!!!lmao god i wish i could share my stash!!!!!!!!!!lol


 

Share it with me


----------



## swollen (Jan 22, 2012)

very very sweet! My stash is growin', & can't wait til it gets that big! 

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 22, 2012)

fit4life said:


> I dont think i'll be coming off anytime soon! Just one cycle after another, iam trying to get bigger than a mofo.


 
Les not get carried away now.  Nice stash you got there tho.


----------



## twitch712 (Jan 22, 2012)

holy shit dude your set for life thought i was doing ok w/ 8 cycles set aside. nice stash


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Share it with me


 hmmmmmmmmm pictures or gear??


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)

yerg said:


> hmmmmmmmmm pictures or gear??


 

Gear lol


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

I figured...fucker..lol
share some dose peptides u got stashed brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fit4life (Jan 22, 2012)

yerg said:


> Oh fit that is a nice stash... put the parsifals shit in the from tho!!!!lmao god i wish i could share my stash!!!!!!!!!!lol
> are those pink tia dbols in the front??? anavar in there any halo???


I bet your stash is sick Yerg, yep Pars is in there brother.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 22, 2012)

fit is that you in your Avi?


----------



## bb16 (Jan 22, 2012)

have you tried the british dragon orals?


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

ive tried the BD halo... it was awsome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)

yerg said:


> I figured...fucker..lol
> share some dose peptides u got stashed brother!!!!!!!!!


 

haha... I smell a deal in the works.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 22, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> fit is that you in your Avi?


Yes pic taken about 2months ago.



yerg said:


> ive tried the BD halo... it was awsome


So the BD halo is good huh? Be great if Pars will carry it. The only halo ive taken was right from Tjiuana pharmacy the brand was Stenox only 2.5mgs per tab. Great strength gains daily and got real ripped.


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes pars will be carrying BD brand halo!!!lmao but seriously he will probably have halo on the list by this spring. 10mg caps... if i could talk him into it... i dont make decisions, just beg...lol
no source talk! lol


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hope he does I would LOVE to try some Halo!


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice lineup Fit & Juice.  Put those puppies in a trophy case where they can be admired, not stashed away in a box somewhere.  That's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Robalo (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm crying right now...


----------



## fit4life (Jan 22, 2012)

So are any of you bros going to put up some recent gear pics for just gear porn maybe a little contest on whos got the healthier looking stash this would be interesting to see. C'mon lets do this felllows/gals!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 22, 2012)

Very Very nice!!


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 31, 2012)

fit4life said:


>








Lol


----------



## squigader (Mar 1, 2012)

fit4life said:


>










BSh036 said:


> good god are you preparing for a nuclear attack



That's what it looks like lol! Nice stash, bro! No one else wants to post their pictures because their stash probably looks like an impoverished African country compared to yours.


----------



## adambomb (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy Balls!  That is a lot of gear dudes.  I've never seen that much before in my life.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 2, 2012)

*Good GOD!*

Thats a nice collection of gear. 
The thing I like also is I can certainly see who you prefer to buy from.


----------



## muscleicon (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow...nice stash Fit....looks like Christmas came early! LOL


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 2, 2012)

blazeftp said:


> Is it weird that i have an erection ?


 

not at all . . .

i just came a little bit.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Mar 3, 2012)

BSh036 said:


> good god are you preparing for a nuclear attack


----------



## jimm (Mar 3, 2012)

so delicious yum yum yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## effinrob (Mar 3, 2012)

blazeftp said:


> Is it weird that i have an erection ?



Common side effect of using test


----------



## hill450 (Mar 3, 2012)

I really don't know what to think of that....got real excited, jizzed in my pants, kind of want to cry.....fuck you guys and your gear stashes! Lol once I've got a good job ill be stocked up just in case. I wonder how hard gear will be able to get during  a zombie apocalypse .....I need more ammo too. Been watching too much walking dead! Lol


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 3, 2012)

thats fuckin sick meng


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 3, 2012)

Damn I need to hurry up and graduate so I can get a real job...envious.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 3, 2012)

Damn......................just DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Mar 3, 2012)

never felt that much LOVE and HATE at the same time looking at a pic lol. sickest stash ever. good luck with it all bro!


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm suffering from some real serious stash envy right now. I'm going to my room, I don't want to play anymore.


----------



## mth496 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dame nice collection lmao.  Thats alot of gear.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Mar 4, 2012)

nice "collection"


----------

